# cleaning a planted tank



## dopper3 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi, i just got a new tank and am thinking of putting some real plants in there. Im reading up on it right now and i see these pictures loaded iwth plants so much that the bottom isn't even visible. Since i have a few piranha's, how do people go about cleaning the bottom sand if its loaded wtih plants and stuff? (im talking about the siphoning tool thing). Wouldn't you ruin the roots and all that? (im only planning on putting a few plants in there [maybe 3], but i guess the question still applies)


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

You're actually on to something, it's hard to keep a tank of messy eaters, like pirahnas, clean with all these plants in with them.
You cannot siphon the gravel without causing severe damage to the roots and the whole ecology of the substrate.

Luckily there are plenty of catfish an others, that can help you clean up after feeding your P's, and a densely planted tank will provide these with sufficient cover.

Anyway, every planted tank will need a complete redo every 2-3 years, as the nutrients in the substrate will rarely support good plant-growth for more than this time.

But if you just plant your tank quite lightly, you can just go around them at a safe distance with you siphon.

Another trick is to choose stemmed plants, as they mostly take their nutrients from the water, and mostly use their roots for grip only.
The opposite rosette-plants (Swords, Vals, Cryptos.....) mainly take their food in by the roots, and therefore hardly tolerate any disturbance to them.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

In a way you don't need to clean as religiously as without (or such is my understanding of the whole deal). If you're using gravel the plants feed off the fish poop and whatnot while pieces of uneaten food become your real problem. This stuff can usually be picked up by hand or as was mentioned a catfish does wonders. Another option is to use a sand substrate, in this case only the surface is vaccumed and the sand itself is undisturbed.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

No need to clean a planted tank. Plants love sh*t.









I recommend all those who don't take carse of there tank and get rid of waste, get plants.

Have you ever seen what Manuer does for trees? This is what fish poo does for your plants.


----------

